# Looking for a Paramedic or Firefighter position



## cprems

Hi everyone, I am currently searching for a Paramedic or Firefighter position in Dubai/middle east area. I have spent countless hours searching the internet for work and am currently filling in paperwork for a job in Saudi Arabia. Can someone point me to either a recruiting agency or direct contact with some one in the "know" so to speak. I live in the USA and have been a Paramedic for 18+ years.

Appreciate the help,

Ian


----------



## Elphaba

At the top of the Dubai paige is a sticky thread entitled 'jobs in Dubai' with a list of agencies.

For a job as firefighter you would probably need to contact the relevant government department, although I understand pay is very low.

I have just googled for 'Dubai paramedics' and was taken straight to job sites with such posts listed....


----------



## cprems

All I see is finance, IT jobs etc in the "dubai jobs" thread. I have searched the Dubai paramedics on google and only come up with stories and such. No real leads there, however I will keep looking.

Thanks for the reply,

Ian


----------



## Geordie Armani

I hope this doesn't come out wrongly but I think you might be the wrong nationality for these jobs. They are normally taken by Asians who are terribly underpaid. So are you a firefighter or a paramedic?


----------



## cprems

Geordie Armani said:


> I hope this doesn't come out wrongly but I think you might be the wrong nationality for these jobs. They are normally taken by Asians who are terribly underpaid. So are you a firefighter or a paramedic?


I am both. I am currently working on getting a job in Saudi, I am looking for other options in other countries.

Ian


----------



## Geordie Armani

I don't think you will stand much of a chance of getting anything in Dubai. If you did the salary would be really low - about 4000 dhs a month for a paramedic, the fire fighters are paid less. They aren't western positions here.


----------



## cprems

Geordie Armani said:


> I don't think you will stand much of a chance of getting anything in Dubai. If you did the salary would be really low - about 4000 dhs a month for a paramedic, the fire fighters are paid less. They aren't western positions here.


Thanks for the information.

Ian


----------



## Elphaba

cprems said:


> All I see is finance, IT jobs etc in the "dubai jobs" thread. I have searched the Dubai paramedics on google and only come up with stories and such. No real leads there, however I will keep looking.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Ian



Well the fifth answer on a google search for 'Dubai paramedic' takes me directly to a job advert

Paramedic | UAE


----------



## cprems

Elphaba said:


> Well the fifth answer on a google search for 'Dubai paramedic' takes me directly to a job advert
> 
> Paramedic | UAE


Thats interesting, here is what I found on the 5th link down

Dubai EMS Students Travel to U.S. to Ride Along With Crew — (EMSResponder.com)

I am using google in the USA, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

I really appreciate link,

Ian


----------



## Geordie Armani

Elphaba said:


> Well the fifth answer on a google search for 'Dubai paramedic' takes me directly to a job advert
> 
> Paramedic | UAE


that job is in the KSA


----------



## Sascha Steingrobe

Hello Cprems,

sorry but I must write here something.
All was written as an answer was mostly not right. I think its the people are not experienced and have no knowledge about the situation here.
First, the mostly paramedics which here are working are from parkistan, india, phillipinos, etc. thats right, but not anylonger.
The SKMC Hospital in Abu Dhabi as well as the Al Ain Hospital are relocating the EMS Service to the Hospitals from the Police, because the experience and Knowledge of these Paremedics is bad.
So all the Paramedics here aroung have to be western trained over the next months. We are looking for new western trained paramedics.
So there will be a lot of free jobs.
Even in the intensiv care transports from div. hospitals, they only take western trained, critical care paramedic, as i am with instructor experience, and if needed ems mananger education.
So, about the payment.....bull****.
All the jobs i have done ore have been offered are about more than 2.000 EUR and more...the most well payed job is about 5.000 EUR a month, back flight home payed, and a accomodation like a villa or full furnished big appartement ist on top.
The payement is very good, if you have a western trained position, they are looking for.
Please let me know, if you are searching a job anymore, maybe we can stay in touch and i have something for you.

Regards,

Sascha Steingrobe
(Chief Paramedic Instructor, Cedars Intl. Hospital JAIH, Jebel Ali, Dubai)


----------



## stephjack70

Mr Sascha Steingrobe, 

I'm professional ambulance (paramedic Switzerland) for over 18 years and manager of one of 13 ambulance my hospital. 

I followed an instructor schools to ambulance (paramedic Switzerland) and form for over 10 years professional and non-professionals. 

I also have expertise in the field of medicine. 

I will be keen to put my knowledge and skills trainer at your disposal to call "training" of your staff in your company. 

I remain at your disposal for any information. 

My best greetings 

Ambulance Chief 

Stéphane Jaccard

<snip>


----------



## Sascha Steingrobe

Sorry forgotte,

please email here:

[email protected]

Best wishes

Sascha


----------



## Nickel

Sascha Steingrobe said:


> Sorry forgotte,
> 
> please email here:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Sascha


Sascha,

Do you (or know of someone) who teaches instructor courses for ACLS, Pals, NRP, ATLS, etc. I am an RN who would love to take such courses while I am here. I am certified in all of the above (AHA - all, except ATLS, certified in the US. ATLS was in Saudi and I was recommended for instructor status). Thanks for any info you can give!!!


----------



## Sascha Steingrobe

Hello Nickel,

our Hospital is accrideted for all the AHA Instructor Courses, as I have done it for myself. We, the American Hospital in Dubai, near to the Health Care City, do all the AHA Provider and Instructor Courses, as you have written below.
So if you are interested, we will find a way. Just write me your contact details, and i will send you informations and my contact details, as the contact from my training manager. 

Best wishes, 
Sascha

Emai: 



Nickel said:


> Sascha,
> 
> Do you (or know of someone) who teaches instructor courses for ACLS, Pals, NRP, ATLS, etc. I am an RN who would love to take such courses while I am here. I am certified in all of the above (AHA - all, except ATLS, certified in the US. ATLS was in Saudi and I was recommended for instructor status). Thanks for any info you can give!!!


----------



## Nickel

Sascha,

I sent you an email.


----------



## R_ibrahim

Hi 
*Sascha *I have sent you an email.Please read your mail.

Thanks


----------



## R_ibrahim

Hi All
Please tell me any institute proviiding PHTLS ALCS; PALS; NLS courses etc in Dubai .


----------



## Medic1

*Paramedic positions*



Sascha Steingrobe said:


> Hello Cprems,
> 
> sorry but I must write here something.
> All was written as an answer was mostly not right. I think its the people are not experienced and have no knowledge about the situation here.
> First, the mostly paramedics which here are working are from parkistan, india, phillipinos, etc. thats right, but not anylonger.
> The SKMC Hospital in Abu Dhabi as well as the Al Ain Hospital are relocating the EMS Service to the Hospitals from the Police, because the experience and Knowledge of these Paremedics is bad.
> So all the Paramedics here aroung have to be western trained over the next months. We are looking for new western trained paramedics.
> So there will be a lot of free jobs.
> Even in the intensiv care transports from div. hospitals, they only take western trained, critical care paramedic, as i am with instructor experience, and if needed ems mananger education.
> So, about the payment.....bull****.
> All the jobs i have done ore have been offered are about more than 2.000 EUR and more...the most well payed job is about 5.000 EUR a month, back flight home payed, and a accomodation like a villa or full furnished big appartement ist on top.
> The payement is very good, if you have a western trained position, they are looking for.
> Please let me know, if you are searching a job anymore, maybe we can stay in touch and i have something for you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sascha Steingrobe
> (Chief Paramedic Instructor, Cedars Intl. Hospital JAIH, Jebel Ali, Dubai)


Hello,

I am a Paramedic in the US seeking employment. I have a degree in EMS and have almost 25 years of experience. I have been a military Medic and have numerous instructor qualifications. Are ther any possible job opportunities there?

Thanks for your time,
Medic1


----------



## Helpful_I_Hope

cprems said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently searching for a Paramedic or Firefighter position in Dubai/middle east area. I have spent countless hours searching the internet for work and am currently filling in paperwork for a job in Saudi Arabia. Can someone point me to either a recruiting agency or direct contact with some one in the "know" so to speak. I live in the USA and have been a Paramedic for 18+ years.
> 
> Appreciate the help,
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian 

I have an email for someone who can point you in the right direction for jobs in the middle east - His email is fad5580athotmailcom

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

